
Wintel puts all its chips on Windows 8 - iProject
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/11/us-computex-wintel-idUSBRE85905120120611
======
SlipperySlope
"Analyst Serene Chan of Frost and Sullivan said that Microsoft plans to charge
$100 for each Windows 8 licence - a significant increase over what it charged
for Windows 7 running on mobile devices, especially when compared with
Google's Android operating system, which manufacturers can use for free."

"The cost of the licence that OEMs have to pay Microsoft will be a major
drawback," she said.

 __100 dollars per W8 license __

------
mtgx
Not surprised. Microsoft and Intel have been helping each other for decades.
That's why they coined the term "Wintel". But unfortunately for both, the
future is "Armdroid".

